# Reel worthless Memorial Day tournament report



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Fished west again this weekend , pretty slow weekend for us. Caught a couple small tunas and had a dolphin swim up while live baiting , throw out there with a spinning rod and catch him. Second day worked back towards the house , fished Titan , ursa , etc and never seen a marlin. While trolling Myles spots a couple dolphin around a rig so we stop and catch the biggest one out of the bunch . Water was blue just not much action for us , sounded like it was slow for most , I believe there were 12 billfish caught. We got lucky and got 1st and 3rd dolphin with a 39 and 37.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

When you guys don't catch at least one billfish you know the fishing is tough! Congrats on the dolphin, that's the way to rescue a trip!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

good job on the dolphin, least it got you guys some nice $$


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Congratulations on the Dolphin! 1st and 3rd has got to feel good even if the trip was somewhat slow. Matt


----------



## Safari III (May 24, 2012)

Did you guys dock in Gautier by chance? I saw a nice sportfisheman roll in about noon. I figured they were headed to Biloxi for the upcoming tournament. I think the boat had a Perdido Key hailing port.


----------



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

The Reel Worthless was suppose to leave out and head to Venice yesterday after the awards. There fishing the Cajun Canyons this coming weekend. That was me who came into Gautier yesterday. I brought the Reel Fuelish in over there so I could fuel up from our fuel trucks and get a few things fixed before the Biloxi tournament next weekend. I have my center console at Mary Walker and its easier for me to work on the boat in Gautier than it is in Perdido. I was hoping to snapper fish my boat Saturday then run the big boat to Biloxi Sunday.


----------



## Safari III (May 24, 2012)

Bluewater Cowboy said:


> The Reel Worthless was suppose to leave out and head to Venice yesterday after the awards. There fishing the Cajun Canyons this coming weekend. That was me who came into Gautier yesterday. I brought the Reel Fuelish in over there so I could fuel up from our fuel trucks and get a few things fixed before the Biloxi tournament next weekend. I have my center console at Mary Walker and its easier for me to work on the boat in Gautier than it is in Perdido. I was hoping to snapper fish my boat Saturday then run the big boat to Biloxi Sunday.


I knew it said "REEL" something. You passed by me coming into Mary Walker. I am docked next to Tucie's (the blue wooden hull sportfisherman). I guess you fueled up at McCool's? I saw you clipping through the bayou and was wondering why you didn't take the cut. We went up the river right after you came through and there was huge log floating across the bayou. I told my friend you where lucky to have seen it. We were in his Formula low to the water and were lucky enough to spot it. I think we have met before. My brother has the blue 32' Hattera's at Mary Walker. That's a beautiful boat by the way, it looks good running too.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes sorry we are on our way to Venice for the Cajun canyon tournament and then Biloxi after that. Hope the weather slacks off and fishing picks up !


----------

